# Ordered 2003 330i / Production 9/27



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Just ordered a 2003 330i from Palm Springs BMW. Order was accepted this morning (status 111) and is scheduled for production September 27 (I understand this means it will be completed by that date).

I ordered topaz blue with sand interior, PP, SP, step, and heated seats.

Anybody else ordered a 2003 yet?

This wait is going to kill me and I'll feel better if I am not alone!


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice Work...I am getting ready do the same...do you have the pricing info? And did you pay MSRP? I am blue with envy


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Pricing information is not available yet... I am told not until about September 1. I agreed on $2,000 over invoice. Based on this year's pricing that should put me about $1,425 off MSRP. Plus I got free floor mats ($90).


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*Alan*

Sounds like you did your homework...nice job!
Did you have a strategy? How was the overall experience?
I just hate the whole process...thus the questions...
Any advice you have is appreciated!
BTW, what are the specs/options on your new 330i?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Civi330i> I already have a 2000 328i and have followed various newsgroups/bulletin boards for a couple years, so I felt pretty knowledgeable about what I was getting into and what options I wanted. I got roughly the same deal on my 2000 (from the same dealer) so I figured I could repeat that deal with this car. Both purchases from this dealer have been very easy. They did not even make me leave a deposit on the 2003 order since I am a return customer.

Shifty> Make sure you ask the dealer for your production number. You can call BMWNA at 1-800-831-1117 x3 and get status updates on your car with the production number.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alan Flanary said:


> *Civi330i> I already have a 2000 328i and have followed various newsgroups/bulletin boards for a couple years, so I felt pretty knowledgeable about what I was getting into and what options I wanted. I got roughly the same deal on my 2000 (from the same dealer) so I figured I could repeat that deal with this car. Both purchases from this dealer have been very easy. They did not even make me leave a deposit on the 2003 order since I am a return customer.
> 
> Shifty> Make sure you ask the dealer for your production number. You can call BMWNA at 1-800-831-1117 x3 and get status updates on your car with the production number. *


You forgot to get the Cold weather package !!

Just kidding . . . actually my 2001 330Ci has the same options as your new car though I have the Xenon's as well . . .


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*!!*

Greetings! I also ordered an '03. The salesman said I have a September production date, but couldn't be more specific. He'll call me next week with more info.

Mine: 2003 330xi Steel Grey, Natural Brown, Premium Package, Sport Package, Cold Weather Package, Xenon, Navigation, Parking Distance Control, & Rear Airbags. STICK SHIFT!

We agreed on 2% off MSRP - I should have pressed for the floor mats, but what the heck. I figure it's going to top $50k, anyway...

Anyone have any thoughts on the following accessories which I plan to add? BMW Alarm, BMW Integrated Phone, BMW CD changer.

Oh, the wait... what agony.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*Congrats & Questions*

I eeked out one of the last 02s (I drive alot and got an ok deal). Also, you bastards got early 03 slots and at the time of writing, next 03 slots for the 330ci were November or so!

Questions...this was just booked today:

1)Where do I get statuses (BMWUSA doesn't say too much, and in fact hasn't been updated yet to update my specific config as it is too early)

2)Although I am pretty confident of my options (SP, X, Roof, 5 spd), is there a window for me to change given a "8/30 production date?" What's typical?

Lansing


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

'03 330Ci - Topaz/Black 'ette, SP/Bi-X/seats/roof

$1800 over invoice (1500 under MSRP)

09/06/02 production date.

The above production date means that it will be _completed_ on that date? I kind of assumed that meant it would be _started_ on that date, esp since it's an '03 build...


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: !!*



machmeter said:


> *Anyone have any thoughts on the following accessories which I plan to add? BMW Alarm, BMW Integrated Phone, BMW CD changer.*


Don't know much about the alarm, so can't help you there. The only phone that will work is a BMW specific Motorola flip that is an old model and way overpriced. Get the CD changer and install yourself after you get the car. It is about a two hour job and you can get the changer (and trim package needed) much cheaper than if the dealer install it.

I bought the changer for my 2000 328i from Eurobuyers.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

ruteger said:


> *'03 330Ci - Topaz/Black 'ette, SP/Bi-X/seats/roof
> 
> $1800 over invoice (1500 under MSRP)
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I asked the same question when I called BMWNA (1-800-931-1117 x3) to check on my car's status and was told the "production date" means the date they will have the car completed. Now you make me wonder if he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

He does. My salesman confirmed it. I thought about it, too, and I doubt it takes more than a day for any mass produced car to be completely assembled, even luxury marques. Maybe something really special might take a little longer (hand-assembled Astons, Ferraris, Rolls and others of their ilk) but I would hope that nearly any Regular Production Option (RPO) 3-series BMW can be built on an assembly line in less than a day (except maybe the M cars).

So, the 'production date', in most cases, is the day that the car is both started _and_ completed.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I ordered a 2003 325xiT Sport Wagon two weeks ago, for pickup in Munich during October. I don't have a production number yet. Went to see the dealer yesterday about it & he stated that they are running slow with giving out production numbers due to the model year change.

How long after you placed the order did you get the Production Number?

Mark


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

It was fast. I closed the deal on Sat, 27 Jul 02, and I think it was Monday evening, 29 Jul 02, when I was given my production number. I may have just been in the right place at the right time. It's stateside delivery, too, which might have had an effect.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*24 Hours*

Got my production number within 24 hours, but maybe it is because there was a great deal of maneuvering done by BMW and my dealer. Gave them the "go ahead" on a Friday, finally found a car on Tuesday, and had the production number that day.

That said, the production number shows a different config so far--dealer says it will be updated.

Anyone else with similar situation?

Lansing


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> *How long after you placed the order did you get the Production Number?*


I got it within 24 hours. If your dealer has a allocation spot left he should be able to get your order in the same day. My dealer had no allocation left for the early production run, so traded a spot with another dealer. Even with all this, I had the number in a day.

I noticed for the first day the BMWNA web site (owner's circle) showed my car going to another dealer, then it changed to my dealer. Still shows the wrong color, but I am told the web site is not updated yet.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I got my prod # the day I ordered, but the BMWNA site shows a car with a different color. I assume that will change when it's updated.

Thanks for the info on the BMW phone, and CD changer. I have an installed Nokia system, now, but I'm intrigued by the BMW system's use of the NAV screen to make/receive calls, store phone #s, etc. Hmmm... 

Any thoughts on factory installed HiPerfomance tires/wheels to replace the Style 98s and run flat Goodyears?


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*Closed the deal...*

...on my new '03 330i  Steel Blue, Nat brown, PP, SP, bi-X, split fold seat. Cant believe it! Euro Delivery for 11/30. Used Rizzo method! $1700 over Euro Del. Invoice (5%) OTD for $40.5K Plus got the free floor mats! SF BMW... surprised they accepted my price. In and out in 90 minutes. $1000 down. So PUMPED!!!
Thanks to Jon for '03 pricing post...that helped, salesman was impressed...i knew more than he did!


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

Yep. Status 111. Estimated production week 39 which I think is the end of September.

330i, Steel Blue/sand, manual, SP, PP, Bi-x, heated seats, PDC, Nav.

Let the waiting begin...


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Woohoo!! Just checked BMWNA site for my production date and it has changed from 9/27 to 9/6. Can't call the 800# to get more info until Monday, but this looks like good news. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I wonder why the production date got moved up...


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Good news/bad news*

Good news: Your production date was moved up 3 weeks, same date as mine. One of the first '03 cars produced. :thumbup:

Bad news: 09/06/02 is a Friday. Of course, so was your other date (09/27/02).


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: !!*



machmeter said:


> *Greetings! I also ordered an '03. The salesman said I have a September production date, but couldn't be more specific. He'll call me next week with more info.
> 
> Mine: 2003 330xi Steel Grey, Natural Brown, Premium Package, Sport Package, Cold Weather Package, Xenon, Navigation, Parking Distance Control, & Rear Airbags. STICK SHIFT!
> 
> ...


Why do you need an alarm? It is annoying and it is almost impossible to steal the BMW anyway. I'd ditch the alarm. Also, you have so many options on that car, nothing wrong with that by the way, that I'd have to be thinking M3. Have you considered that? Of course, you might be wait-listed for a year or so. :tsk:


----------



## twosomeca (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Closed the deal...*



Civi330i said:


> *...on my new '03 330i  Steel Blue, Nat brown, PP, SP, bi-X, split fold seat. Cant believe it! Euro Delivery for 11/30. Used Rizzo method! $1700 over Euro Del. Invoice (5%) OTD for $40.5K Plus got the free floor mats! SF BMW... surprised they accepted my price. In and out in 90 minutes. $1000 down. So PUMPED!!!
> Thanks to Jon for '03 pricing post...that helped, salesman was impressed...i knew more than he did! *


Floormats come standard on ED! $1700 over invoice is not bad, but Michael Smith at East Bay BMW was doing them for $1500. Either way, it is all good. Enjoy your car and your ED experience!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Why alarm?*

My work/play takes me to many different areas, so an alarm is really a necessity - mostly as a deterent to vandalism.

I considered an M3. Is there a horrendous wait time? Nice car, but I don't think it comes in a sedan, and I need those 4 doors! Besides, I think a fully-optioned 330xi is pretty cool.

Does anyone know of a reason not to order my 330xi with upgraded wheels/tires? I want the factory to install 17x8 Style M 68 wheels with 225/45 performance tires. Any thoughts?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Alarm not much help with vandals. just like everybody, I hear them go off all the time and pay no nevermind. M3 only comes in Coupe/Cab two door, but entry is fairly easy. Might be a problem for old or very large ppl. From what I have read, NoCal is a bad place for M3 purchase. SoCal is better. Better yet call/email about and you can always find M3's available for courtesy delivery to your dealer. Or do what I did and drive 180 miles to get the car. Dunno about the wheels.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

shifty said:


> *hmm i didnt get my production number yet. i ordered on thursday. how long should i wait til i start buggin the salesman:angel: *


If your dealer has an available production slot, he should be able to get it the same day. If he does not have an open spot, he will need to trade another dealer for a spot to make your order. This may take another couples days.

If I were you I would call him Monday afternoon. See.... that way you can get your production number and start checking the BMWNA web site or call the BMW 800# to check the status of your car every five minutes  . Thus driving yourself completely nuts for the next six weeks like the rest of us!!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Why alarm?*



machmeter said:


> *Does anyone know of a reason not to order my 330xi with upgraded wheels/tires? I want the factory to install 17x8 Style M 68 wheels with 225/45 performance tires. Any thoughts? *


Only reason not to I can think of is if you will be driving in snow. Those wide profile tires will be worse in snow than the standard all-season tires.


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*Ed - twosomeca*

Thanks for the info...did not know about the ED floor mats! At least at the time i was feeling good! I figured there was a little more for $ improvement but didn't want to push it...besides I was like a giddy little schoolboy. Just happy that it is in the works!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I also have ordered an '03 330 Ci with the following specs... PP, SP, 18" Alloy Wheels, and Heated Seats. I'm still debating on getting the GPS system. $1800 is quite a lot , but I just heard today that the interface is much better than the one originally produced in the 2001 model. 

Before I ordered it last week the production date on the car was scheduled for 9/13, but that has changed to 9/6 since my name has been assigned to it.

Personally, I'm not big on the CD changers. :thumbdwn: I rotate my music to often to make it worth while. Since you can now get the in-dash CD player with the GPS computer I figure I'm in good shape. :thumbup:

I have not gone through the pricing negotiation yet, so "Thank you!" to all who have shared their experience. Looks like I'll be aiming for somewhere between $1K to $2K over invoice. :eeps: 

If your salesman has truely "ordered the car", then he/she should have the production number readily available. They use this number to input the order into their ordering system. once you have this, log on to the BMW NA site and access the Owner Circle to register it. It took about 3 days for the customizations for my car to appear.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *It took about 3 days for the customizations for my car to appear. *


When you say "customizations", what do you mean? Does the web site show the options you ordered.

On mine it just shows the dealer, topaz blue 330i, and a production date. The little box to the right with options is blank. The dealer swears they ordered exactly the options I specified.


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*Gimpy*

Agree on the new NAV...i did indeed order, but only because you can now have the in dash CD player as well. Like the idea, of never again having to worry about argueing with the wife over who was supposed to print out the directions from mapquest. Figure $1640 (invoice) is a helluva alot better than $5K in divorce lawyer fees!:thumbup:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

> Before I ordered it last week the production date on the car was scheduled for 9/13, but that has changed to 9/6 since my name has been assigned to it.


 That's three here who are first in line for the '03 cars.



> On mine it just shows the dealer, topaz blue 330i, and a production date. The little box to the right with options is blank. The dealer swears they ordered exactly the options I specified.


 Ditto. The options will probably pop up as the car's assembly progresses (maybe at the same point they're installed on the line).


----------



## AlisaKay (May 12, 2002)

*Woo Hoo!*

Just finalized my deal yesterday! 

2003 330Ci
Manual tranny
Electric red
Gray leather
Sport package

I got a VERY good deal through Garlyn Shelton BMW :thumbup: in Temple, TX. It's a few hours away from where I live, but they definitely made it worth the drive. The closest dealer is an hour's drive anyway, so what's a couple more hours for a few thousand bucks, right? It was so nice to work with a dealership that acknowledges that there is an ED invoice price. So many of them act like there is no such thing and tell you "the ED retail price is already discounted". By the way, my original salesperson, Sandy (who was recommended by members of this board), is no longer with the dealership -- I believe her husband is in the military and they were transferred elsewhere -- but the salesperson I'm working with has been great. His name is Jeff Sims.

They are supposed to call me today or tomorrow with a production number. Now, I just have to try not to go crazy between now and the Nov 21 ED pick-up date!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Me, too.*

My '03 330xi is scheduled for 9/27, which means late October delivery. Yeah, the wait is NO FUN!:tsk:

To make things worse, I am planning to have the dealer install the alarm, phone, and CD changer ASAP when the car arrives, so I probably won't get to take it home for another day :bawling:

I have to ask my salesman, but does anyone here know... Does the NAV automatically come with the in-dash CD player, or do I have to specify this on my order?


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*NAV*

You have to specify you want the NAV...that way they can charge you another $1800!!:banghead:


----------



## rcc (Jul 21, 2002)

The cassette is an option. So unless you explicitly order it, you get the in-dash CD. I think the way it worked prior to 2003 is that if you ordered the Nav, they also automatically ordered the cassette option for you at no extra cost. So if your order doesn't list the cassette as an ordered option, you should be all set.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Okay! I'll check with my salesman, just to make sure he gets it right. Yeah, it's another $1800, but hey, it's cool, and maybe I'll actually use it. Who knows. I want the integrated phone, so it's a must-have option. I guess the in-dash CD will fit below, somewhere. Hmm...

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Alan Flanary said:


> *
> 
> When you say "customizations", what do you mean? Does the web site show the options you ordered.
> 
> *


Hi Alan
Let me clarify... It took about 3 days for the basic changes in the order to appear on the web site. The car that was allocated to the dealer was originally a Silver - Black Leather 330Ci. I wanted the the Electric Red w/ Natural interior. Sorry about that... I should not have used the term "customizations".

You are correct about the "Options" area on the site. It is currently blank, but I'm sure it will change once the production date gets closer. I need to make a final decision as whether to get the NAV or not. From what I'm reading here is is worth while.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *You are correct about the "Options" area on the site. It is currently blank, but I'm sure it will change once the production date gets closer. I need to make a final decision as whether to get the NAV or not. From what I'm reading here is is worth while. *


Thanks for the clarification. I found that the toll free BMWNA number (1.800.831.1117 x3) folks can read your options off a screen they have if you want to confirm it is ordered correctly. They read mine back to me this morning and it is exactly as I ordered.

I can't really justify the NAV to myself, since we don't travel to unfamiliar territory very often. Maybe after retirement when we plan to travel more frequently.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: SMG*

I am thinking of trading in my 2002 330i for a 2003 330i, but I want the SMG...is that available?


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

BMWNA owner's cirlcle doesn't show the details of my order, either, just model and interior/exterior colors, prod. 9/27.

Oh, yeah. The NAV is required stuff. You're spending over 40K on a car - what's another$1800?

What's SMG? An option I forgot to order?


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

*SMG*

SMG is a new transmission made my BMW. It is basically a Steptronic, but shifts as fast as a manual, and has little paddles on the steering wheel. 0-60MPH can be achieved in 6.5 secs with a 330i SMG. I saw one in Europe the other week.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*SMG*

Oh, yeah. I've seen that somewhere. Looks/sounds pretty nifty, but I've never tried it. I'll stick with manual - must have a clutch! :thumbup:

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*It's not a Steptronic*

SMG = Sequential Manual Gearbox

Whereas the Steptronic is just a torque converter-equipped automatic with a shift override mechanism, the SMG is literally a manual transmission that has an internal, manual clutch. I guess the biggest difference is that there is no torque converter with the SMG.

I haven't driven an SMG equipped car but from the sounds of it, with the SMG, you can actually feel the clutch disengaging and engaging and hear the engine revs momentarily drop and rise when you flip the paddles as if you were actually doing it with your left foot. How fast you are going determines how quickly the shifts take place. It sounds quite remarkable.

There was a recent story on some BMW forum about an owner adding an SMG/M3 paddle shift steering wheel to his Steptronic-equipped car. It apparently works well and seemed like an interesting (and much cheaper) way to get quasi-paddle-shifters in a BMW.

Evidently, the most recent edition of Roundel has a report where UUC is actually making a kit for Steptronic cars which will do the same thing.

But it's not how the 'real' SMG operates in the M3.


----------

